# The Zekville Mini



## Zeki Hilmi

Hey guys and gals. After finishing my Zekville I decided to attempt to make a mini. I'm very happy the way she turned out although being smaller caused me some issues trying to carve out the remainder of the wood and also been quite fiddly doing the soldering as I am no electrician. I will post a video of the working mod as soon as I get home. But for now here it is. Inside and out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz

nice going @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev

Awesome workmanship @Zeki Hilmi ! Must be great vaping on one of your own creations.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Nice going. Something to be really proud of.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Thanks guys I'm really stoked.


----------



## Morne

Awesome stuff.... Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

And here's a review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Thanks guys.


----------



## shabbar

zeki , an o-ring should sort out the small gap !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq

awesome craftsmanship bud. well done!


----------



## Sir Vape

Looks awesome bro


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Really enjoying vaping them both. Great feeling to be able to make one of these mods and get satisfaction out of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, those look really neat. Nice work


----------



## Resistance

@Zeki Hilmi nice work brother.
Are they still in use?


----------

